# PPTP connectivity problem



## RWNube (Sep 30, 2011)

I have successfully used PPTP on Gummycharged FE 2.0. I believe I had the functionality working on some Gingerbread ROMs also, but I can't recall.

I am currently on Humble 5.0 RC2 with Imoseyon's 4.0.0 kernel. I am highly interested in connecting to my PPTP VPN, but I have been unable to establish a connection. I have tried connecting in the phone settings as well as a 3rd-party app, 1-VPN.
The error I get in the VPN setttings in the phone settings is: "Unable to connect to the network. Try again?"
The error I get with 1-VPN: "Unable to connect to the network. Do you want to try again?"

As I mentioned, both of these methods work perfectly in Gummycharged FE 2.0. I believe that this is a kernel issue. I have tried downloading and installing a tun.ko module and haven't had success with that.

Does anybody have any advice or ideas on getting this working? I suspect VPN functionality should be working in the new OTA update, because they boasted about IPsec capability in the list of features.

Thanks in advance.


----------

